# Veni vedi vici - gentoo!

## dirkfanick

Scriberat ex libris latinum c++.

----------

## porodzila

Cum litteras tuas videndum, facere mellium reri.  Quamvis verbas multas obliviscor et quot scire latine loquendi velim.

----------

## augustin

mea culpa.

mea maxima culpa.

tutus tuus

tu quoque!!?

iribitimus legitimus sexistimus

----------

